# Tint3 - à la recherche d'info

## T0MuX

Bonjour à tous !

Ceux d'entre vous qui utilisent Tint2, et qui ne le savent pas, je vous annonce que Tint3 est disponible. Cependant, il n'est pas encore dans les dépots officiels Gentoo, mais demeure disponible via le dépot Git.

https://github.com/tmathmeyer/tint3

Le hic c'est que pour l'instant, la documentation disponible est TRES light (visiblement en cours de rédaction depuis... 6 mois lol).

Et cela est très frustrant car ce truc à l'air d'être vraiment tout plein de potentiel, on dirait une sorte de "conky-tint" m'voyeeez ?

Donc, j'invite tout le monde à poster ici le maximum d'info qu'il trouve concernant la conf de Tint3  :Smile: 

Perso je trouve la méthode de configuration assez simple (dans le très fameux tint3rc), plus simples que Tint2, tout ce qu'il nous manque c'est la syntaxe lol. Merci à vous d'avance !

----------

## T0MuX

Installation de Tint3

```
git clone https://github.com/tmathmeyer/tint3
```

Ensuite, documentation en anglais ici https://github.com/tmathmeyer/tint3/blob/master/configuration.md

Pour modifier la longueur max du texte de la fenêtre active, il faut mettre un tout petit peu les mains dans le code source. Du moins pour l'instant :

- éditer tint3/src/source/draw.c

- Variables qui définissent le nombre de caractère max puis la longueur max en pixel

```
#define MAX_TITLE_LENGTH 150

#define MAX_TITLE_LENGTH_PX 800
```

                  Donc si on met 150 et 200, il y a peu de chance de voir les 150 caractères on est bien d'accord  :Wink: 

- revenir dans le répertoire tint3/src et faire un make

- vous trouverez votre tint3 compilé dans tint3/src/build

Le Dev m'a dit qu'il aller rendre cela configurable plus simplement via le tint3rc, plus tard. Il y aura également bientôt une prise en charge des images et on pourra les rendre cliquables.

----------

